

Three Idols (logic puzzle) - edw519
http://www.mindcipher.net/puzzle/115-three-idols

======
dustmop
Obligatory xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/246/>

------
amichail
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever>

